# Blue Hood Leon/LED lights



## ynwa23 (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi guys,

I always see other cars with two blue lights on the hood/bonnet of cars. I have no idea what they are called, and I would like to know how they work and where to get some..

Any help would be much appreciated.,


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

you might be talking bout these here 

http://www.taillightking.com/images/LED_Lights/38019_BlueLED_wwNozzle_Combined.jpg


they work hooked up on the headlights or a switch .. but they look nasty after a while plus i think its illegal to have red or blue ... as far as buying them u can get them here CanKurd.com - Home hope that works for you and that i answered your question


----------



## iforc (Jun 16, 2006)

yeah my brother got a ticket for having them. I did not know anyone still drove around with those things. I used to think they were cool too. But oshytisjp is right they look bad after a while and I think they are kind of juvenile. But you did not ask for my opinion so...


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

now now iforc dont be so hard on your self bro we like to hear opinions good or bad ones .. lol but hey look at the bright side man we warned him b4 he actually did it there for we saved him money on a ticket and let him know they kinda look tacky after a while.... but hey man if u want your car to look nice at night i sugest go with LED's all over inside and out .. as far as ( licence plates,dome lights, glove compartment, door lights inside, side markers, brake lights,turn signals) i got a kick azz place to buy them all my friends bought from them and no complaints nothing but good things to say bout them ... V-LEDS u will be happy so go big or go home


----------



## gabe74gt (Oct 8, 2009)

thats not a good idea to ask for. you might have to suffer questions from traffic cops on that. actually those are laser lights with different colors.


----------



## verycooljdm (Dec 7, 2010)

There are "scanners" that look like nightrider lights.


----------



## Jenny2 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am also unknown about the blue lights on the hood/bonnet I want to know about this..


----------

